# Fake Look Post?



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Some guy in Taiwan is selling "Look" seatposts on evilBay. I don't recognize the model, so I'm thinking it's a fake. Anyone ever seen this product? Thanks!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have seen those too - the fastening system looks terrible too. Stay away,


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LOOK used to sell a post like that but it's hard to tell if what the guy is selling is authentic


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

When was that Dave?


----------

